# First Catapult Kill



## Zaknufc (Dec 13, 2012)

Well guys I bagged my first wood pigeon today. Around 10-12m it was at the top of a tree. I had my Seal Sniper from milbro and was using 20mm-15mm tapered single bands. It flew over my head then landed on a branch. I aimed my seal towards it and a 9.5mm steel ball bearing went straight through its neck. Fell like a stone straight to the floor. I've just plucked and gutted it myself thanks to YouTube and can say it tastes delicious. Like steak to be exact

Thanks for reading. Zak.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Sounds like it went just like we would all want it to.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice one!

SMS


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

congratulations a clean kill is always best :thumbsup:


----------



## OcTToO (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmmm......satisfying all the way around. Nice shooting!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

bigron said:


> congratulations a clean kill is always best :thumbsup:


That is the way I would prefer to go.

Good Shot!


----------

